# Windows 7 Ultimate - fresh install problem



## RandelA (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello. 
I am working on an Acer Aspire 4750G which I downgraded to 150GB only since I don't need much space. (that's the only thing I changed).

I recently did a fresh install of Windows 7 Ultimate x64 on my 2GB laptop(2GB is the minimum for win7 x64) and after the screen "Preparing for first time use", and then the user and time setup boxes, it says:

"Welcome"  and then
"Preparing your desktop..." then,
"Shutting Down" 

After the shutdown, it just keeps on restarting, and it doesn't even show the "Starting Windows" boot screen. 
I checked the boot sequence and I put the HDD on first, but still nothing.
I can't even access the option to enter safe mode, safe mode with networking.. etc.

**I also tried the 32bit of win7 ultimate, outcome is the same.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 10, 2013)

Also tried chkdsk by using the laptop's HDD as an external on my desktop. It says no problems found.

Also tried Rapair in the Windows 7 disc boot, selected the installed but not working Windows, and then it says "System recovery options not compatible with this version of windows"


----------



## Pehla (Mar 10, 2013)

u can give this way a go!!
burn hirens boot cd and use hdd tools (active kill disk)and wright all zeroes to hdd..then reinstall windows!!it should performe litle beter then before wipeing!!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2013)

Possibly this too:  Check your SATA mode in BIOS, the 150GB drive may be configured as IDE, while your BIOS is AHCI (which it should be).  When you begin the install, make sure you start by deleting all partitions, formatting and go from there.


----------



## redeye (Mar 10, 2013)

yes, that is the problem, to solve it do what sasqui suggested...
but it should not matter, if you remove all partitions from the drive that it is "raw"...  you can do this in the windows install where you select the partition where you want windows to go, it s slightly hidden, it is "under" one of the options in the selection screen.

remember to change the bios to ahci, because on a raw drive windows does not care... it adjusts to the drive type... 

TL;DR... when installing windows clean, get the drive to a raw state... (zeroing out the first sector(MBR) on the hdd always works, but requires a disk editor)


----------



## Law-II (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi

+1 Sasqui

most likely conflict with Acer Aspire 4750G [hidden] recovery partition

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 10, 2013)

If it's set to "_ahci_", then try changing it to "_IDE_" to see if it will boot. If it does then your "_ahci_" drivers did not load on install. You may need to get the "_ahci_" driver from acer's website and re-install windows using the "_ahci_" driver.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 10, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> If it's set to "_ahci_", then try changing it to "_IDE_" to see if it will boot. If it does then your "_ahci_" drivers did not load on install. You may need to get the "_ahci_" driver from acer's website and re-install windows using the "_ahci_" driver.



Okay, I changed it from ahci to IDE, I got one step further. It now says "Operating System not found" after a series of checks (PXE, broadcom etc etc??). 



redeye said:


> yes, that is the problem, to solve it do what sasqui suggested...
> but it should not matter, if you remove all partitions from the drive that it is "raw"...  you can do this in the windows install where you select the partition where you want windows to go, it s slightly hidden, it is "under" one of the options in the selection screen.
> 
> remember to change the bios to ahci, because on a raw drive windows does not care... it adjusts to the drive type...
> ...



I know that one already. Like I said, I did a fresh install  but by default, mine is set to ahci! :/



Sasqui said:


> Possibly this too:  Check your SATA mode in BIOS, the 150GB drive may be configured as IDE, while your BIOS is AHCI (which it should be).  When you begin the install, make sure you start by deleting all partitions, formatting and go from there.



My sata mode is in ahci, I switched it to IDE and it said "Operating system not found" so I guess that's a little closer... is it?


----------



## Pehla (Mar 10, 2013)

well after u changed to ide u must make fresh windows install!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 10, 2013)

Pehla said:


> well after u changed to ide u must make fresh windows install!



And IDE mode harddrive is "sort of" compatible with a system set to AHCI.  It usually won't boot properly, but you can use the drive as a slave.

On the other hand a AHCI drive in a system setup with Sata= IDE mode will not be recognised, period...  at least AFAIK.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried reinstalling on IDE, it now says "PXE Missing " etc.. I fixed that error by disabling the network drive on the BIOS. And now, the outcome didn't change. It still says "Operating System not found". I tried switching both ways IDE and AHCI but it still didn't do the job :/


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2013)

Did you change it them reinstall windows ?, as changing it and just booting normally just fails.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 11, 2013)

I changed it to ahci, didnt work. Changed it to ide, disnt work as well even when changing after installation. I bought a 500gb hard drive, but it still not working:/


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 11, 2013)

maybe controller failure?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 11, 2013)

How do we fix this? Maybe a driver install? What driver, then?


----------



## Pehla (Mar 11, 2013)

either u dont undersand us or we don understand u!!  not just change no work change no work!!
if u change that bios seting to ahci after that make fresh install,if that dont work change it to ide and make fresh install...u cant make install and change it than..
and did u try to use hirens boot cd to erase hdd to zeroes??my sisters pc couldnt make windows install and i work on it hard to make work but no use ...,then i did use active killdisk (tool from hirens bootCD) and wright all zeroes to hdd then instalation was fine and pc is working now after few months..


----------



## RandelA (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried what you said, switch to IDE then fresh install, then if that doesnt work, switch to AHCI then fresh install. Neither worked. So I am going to try hirens boot cd. Where exactly can I get a copy? I am just going to boot the cd and then erase the hdd right?


Edit: I bought a new hdd, same results. Does that mean the new one also needs erasing from hirens? Take note it is a new hdd, never been used til now.


----------



## Pehla (Mar 11, 2013)

hmmm...no u dont need to erase new hdd..,and now that u try the new one and didt fix ur problem i think hirens boot cd will not help..problem is in something else..
but where?? anyone have expirience with this??


----------



## RandelA (Mar 12, 2013)

I also wondered where the problem is :/ What do you think, guys?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 12, 2013)

do u have a 4gb usb stick or something like that? yes, than try make a bootable version of Windows 7 using "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" or "WinUSB Maker" to see if that will install.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 12, 2013)

You could try a bios update.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 12, 2013)

If I am not mistaken that Acer Aspire 4750G has an uefi bios.

You may find some help here: How to Install Windows 7 Using the "Unified Extensible Firmware Interface" (UEFI)


----------



## RandelA (Mar 12, 2013)

I will try everything that you guys said when I get home. Hopefully it would work!

But I got something in mind... Last time I installed wibdows 7 ultimate on my 4750G, it didn't fail like this. Taking note that I do a fresh install every quarter of the year. How come?


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 12, 2013)

ummm have you checked one by one from resetting your bios or load default first, maybe theres something that you miss
then erase all partition then installing new os


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 12, 2013)

I have had similar issues with my Win7 Ult. on my Lenovo T420s, I installed the OS, updated it and when I was done turned it off. Then it started to "loop" at the POST screen.

On my system it was some option in the BIOS, if I recall correct it had to do with what type of OS was installed - like someone else said "UEFI". The options I had was Legacy or UEFI, UEFI only and boot both Legacy/UEFI.

And some other option I can't remember right now.
Also, I have an SSD on the Lenovo.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 13, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> ummm have you checked one by one from resetting your bios or load default first, maybe theres something that you miss
> then erase all partition then installing new os



how exactly do I reset bios on a laptop? I only know how on a desktop


----------



## silkstone (Mar 13, 2013)

reset all defaults in the bios options screen


----------



## RandelA (Mar 13, 2013)

is "Load Default Settings" in bios exit menu the same with removing the cmos battery? because load default settings didn't work, and now I am trying to reset bios using the cmos, then installing windows 7.

edit: neither way worked. I will now try win7 usb dvd and installing on a uefi


----------



## RandelA (Mar 14, 2013)

I tried the uefi install, it didn't work. Now I am changing it to IDE and then installing the uefi. 

Also, whats this?
"Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your windows installation disc and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings, the click next.
3. Clik "Repair your computer"

If you do not have this disc, contact your system administrator or computer manufacturer for assistance.

File: windows\system32\boot\winload.efi
Status: 0xc000000f
Info: the selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt."

Also, I could not locate "Boot\EFI" destination in "sources\install.wim" so I used the EFI on the 2 folder, instead of 1. There are also other folders up to six.

I am guessing the numbers represent x64 and x86?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 14, 2013)

when you install windows there is a partition manager on the install screen in advance install on that partition manager click on advance then delete all partitions then make a new partition format it should automatically make a second partition about 100 mags in size. if it does your good install on larger partition. you need that little partition for windows to use as boot


----------



## RandelA (Mar 14, 2013)

The tutorial said It should automatically make 3 partitions when I click "new" and "apply" in the advanced menu


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 14, 2013)

RandelA said:


> The tutorial said It should automatically make 3 partitions when I click "new" and "apply" in the advanced menu



must be different for a laptop i only have a desktop


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you sure your installation media is not corrupt?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2013)

Have you tried a different version of Windows or Linux?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 17, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Are you sure your installation media is not corrupt?



I downloaded my copy of windows 7 on my institute's MS Dreamspark using my account (it's free) and the UEFI Install didn't work. (I did everything in the instructions).



silkstone said:


> Have you tried a different version of Windows or Linux?


Yes, I have tried the new Windows 8 Pro, still from dreamspark. Did the instructions on how to install windows 7/8 on a uefi laptop, and everything worked! Idk why, it's so strange.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2013)

hmm i have been using this since it was available and i haven't experienced any trouble on desktop and laptop pc's.

English x86: X17-59463.iso
English x64: X17-59465.iso

it's including SP1 and it's the U version...

The latest version of Windows 7 DVD image available is of media refresh version, which commonly known as Windows 7 SP1-U (Media Refresh). Microsoft released the media refresh version of Windows 7 DVD media to fix a rare bug related to invalid computer name when small set of computer names returned error when used to install Windows 7. Otherwise, the Windows 7 with SP1 and Windows 7 with SP1-U (Media Refresh) is completely the same.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 17, 2013)

If the Windows 7 copy is not corrupt. 
Could be Windows 8, being newer, has something (device driver?) that Windows 7 doesn't have on the install (iso) file. 

So, I am guessing you are going to be running Windows 8?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 17, 2013)

95Viper said:


> If the Windows 7 copy is not corrupt.
> Could be Windows 8, being newer, has something (device driver?) that Windows 7 doesn't have on the install (iso) file.
> 
> So, I am guessing you are going to be running Windows 8?



if that is true, u can always put the driver on the usb aswell and load it, or integrate it which will be too much of a hassle....


----------



## Pehla (Mar 17, 2013)

that is just wierd...,but since it work on w8 ur good to go..


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 17, 2013)

It would be nice to confirm that your hard drive isn't failing. Normally I recommend booting up an Ubuntu live cd. Open up a terminal and run:


```
sudo apt-get install smartmontools
sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
```

Then post us the output of the smartctl command. I'm assuming the laptop has one hard drive.


----------



## RandelA (Mar 18, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> if that is true, u can always put the driver on the usb aswell and load it, or integrate it which will be too much of a hassle....



I don't know if my copy is corrupt, because it installs on my desktop and not on my laptop, so maybe it's a driver problem! I recently installed AHCI driver on my windows 8 (yep, windows 8 for now I think.). I will try it again when I get my work done this week 



Pehla said:


> that is just wierd...,but since it work on w8 ur good to go..



Yes it is.. and windows 8 is also good looking, and it appears to be faster than windows 7. I might stick with windows 8 for now! 



Aquinus said:


> It would be nice to confirm that your hard drive isn't failing. Normally I recommend booting up an Ubuntu live cd. Open up a terminal and run:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Yup, my hard drive isn't the one failing.
I will let you know about the result of the code when I get my work done this week 
Thanks!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know how to help you here but in my BIOS I have a Windows 8 configuration setting that must be disabled to use WIN7....Do you have someting like that in your BIOS?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 18, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> I don't know how to help you here but in my BIOS I have a Windows 8 configuration setting that must be disabled to use WIN7....Do you have someting like that in your BIOS?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130317/Capture009482.jpg



No, I am afraid I don't have that:/ but that's a nice looking bios.. I think that's essential with newer motherboards huh?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 22, 2013)

*Install UEFI-ied setup to a normal PC*

Hello again guys. I had my Windows 8 made compatible with UEFI Bios, and it worked (yes!) but here is my question, would the UEFI-ied (that's what I would like to call it) Windows setup install on a non-UEFI pc?


----------



## RandelA (Mar 23, 2013)

bump


----------

